# Vasks - String Quartet 4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

To round off my listening of the Vasks 4th Quartet I listened to two further recordings. The *Borussan Quartet *on their enjoyable disc 'Company' offered a very good account of the quartet, excellently recorded but although their account was beautiful in slower moments I felt they were a tiny bit laboured at times. Very good but not as good as the Spikeru or Kronos recordings. The 2nd recording was by the *Prezioso* quartet. Lots of attack on that one and it could have been a contender but for one of the most reverberant recordings I've ever heard which I found very off-putting and totally ruined my enjoyment. What a shame.
*
Final comments*

So to round up my pick (narrowly) for the Vasks 4th was the excellent *Spikeru *cycle (which I now have). Superb playing and great sound quality and it marginally edged the *Kronos* for me, with the *Borussans* following just behind.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Merl! I decided to give Vasks a listen today. I dialed up No.2 by the Miami Quartet on YT. This is great music! Very expressive and colorful.

ST


----------

